# San Diego Club Rides July 4 weekend



## isa11bike (May 7, 2005)

Hello, I am traveling to San Diego over the July 4th weekend. Can anyone suggest any club rides or routes that are aroung 30-50? I am a "B" rider (17-19 mph) looking for any organized rides on Friday, Sat, and Sun. Thanks, Biketuc


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*www.sdbc.org*

I've done the Saturday training rides a couple times, they're well organized and fun. You might want to do the C/C++ for your first time. Total distance is 36.5 miles with a few regrouping points. It's not a hard ride except for the Torrey Pines climb at the end.


----------



## isa11bike (May 7, 2005)

*Thanks*

I have been in contact with the team and will ride with them on Sat. The C+ sounds like the logical choice this time. Thanks.


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Enjoy it, wish I could be there...*

I have relatives in town so I'm taking a break that weekend. It's a great club and you'll definitely have fun with whichever group you choose to join. 

Also check out San Diego Cyclo Vets, they've got some good hilly routes in East County if you feel like climbing.


----------



## aldiyo (Apr 6, 2006)

There is a group ride on sundays that starts at 8:30aM, by the 805 freeway, "L" street Telegraph Canyon...right out of the freeway, first light, there's a Mcdonald's.....that's where they meet.

There's usually around 30-60 riders. The pace is somewhat fast, depending on the riders that attend the ride.

The loop they always do is a 33-mile ride......but others looking for some climbing, extend it to 40+ miles.


----------



## DarkCarc (Sep 9, 2005)

*Sdbc*

Be careful on the SDBC ride. Although I haven't ridden with them in a while (and I ride the fast ride) they are notorious for crashes. The slower group may not be as large, so hopefully its safer. 

About four months ago I hooked up with them. When I mentioned this to a cycling buddy he laughed and asked if I had a death wish. 






aldiyo said:


> There is a group ride on sundays that starts at 8:30aM, by the 805 freeway, "L" street Telegraph Canyon...right out of the freeway, first light, there's a Mcdonald's.....that's where they meet.
> 
> There's usually around 30-60 riders. The pace is somewhat fast, depending on the riders that attend the ride.
> 
> The loop they always do is a 33-mile ride......but others looking for some climbing, extend it to 40+ miles.


----------



## isa11bike (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for all of the Information.


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

*July 4th Scripps Ranch Ride*

There is a yearly 4th of July ride that is coordinated by the Scripps Ranch Old Pros. There is a 28 and 50 mile route and ends in a community park in Scripps Ranch. This year is the 20th annual ride. The 50 mile ride takes you through Mira Mesa, Sorrento Valley, Rancho Santa Fe, Escondido, Rancho Bernardo, Poway and Scripps Ranch. 

http://active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1311016


----------

